# digital cluster problem??



## camaro86 (Nov 25, 2009)

i have a 1989 Maxima with a Digital Cluster . the cluster has not been working since i got the car and i was told when the car is hot the cluster comes on. after driving a week with no cluster, yesterday i had the Heater on High defrosting the window after a hour of driving ALL the lights and gauges on the cluster came on. How do i fix this problem so my cluster comes on!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

only thing I can think of is that something is not connected properly and then reconnects when it hot due to expansion. You would probably have to remove the whole cluster, disconnect and then reconnect everything and make sure it's seated properly.


----------



## camaro86 (Nov 25, 2009)

so basically disconnect and reconnect the cluster cause it could be a loose terminal in the back of the cluster


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

camaro86 said:


> so basically disconnect and reconnect the cluster cause it could be a loose terminal in the back of the cluster


Yes, and probably trace wiring harness all the way to the fusebox or firewall and make sure they're OK also.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

My Dad had a 1986 Nissan Bluebird that had the bar graph type fuel, temp and charge displays ,it was always unreliable and would cut in and out. In the case of the Bluebird it was to do with the pin type terminal connectors on the rear of the gauge. The heat and cold let them expand and contract causing bad contact, we replaced one set of gauges and it worked ok for a while but not always. You can bend the pins slightly so the contact is better when they slide in but be careful they are very delicate and can break easily. It was just a bad design. I think a few more owners might post of similar experiences. Best of luck.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I would pull the cluster and check the solder joints for cracks. the heat is causing them to expand to make a connection.


----------

